# Chainsaw - baby steps



## The Count (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there,
I am from east Europe (Romania) and I am an PhD student;
I have a house in a village (around 3300 m2); Recently I got a chainsaw and I am thinking about starting to work with it on my trees. I would like to know more about working with the chainsaw, everything related to it actually, www, pisc, chainsaw related tips and tricks, tools of the trade, etc.
I don`t know if in my country there are true arborists but if I`ll do well, maybe start one myself.
Good luck to you all and thanks.

ouch. just seen thet my post is not in the right place. sorry. can someone please move it ? many thanks.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey welcome to AS from down under. Much to learn about saw use and many mistakes are waiting for you. If you can find a local chap with saw skills willing show you, that's a good start. Teachin from the webs ok but wise hands on help is best.
My advice. 
Are you left handed? saws are made for right handed use.
Keep the sharp spinney chain bit as far away from your fleshy bits as practical.
Read the saws manual. 
Read it again.
Get some safety gear muffs glasses saw chaps if you can or..
Saw naked it really sharpens your wit's keeps you very careful.
Some fun here not all truth...
Others will help I am sure..

Arboriculture have a read here 
http://www.treedictionary.com/DICT2003/shigo/index.html


----------



## The Count (Oct 10, 2010)

thank you; very helpful.
I am right handed; I think my left is somewhat stronger but my right is more dexterous; so no problem there I think.
I`m also thinking to buy a professional chainsaw stihl or Husqvarna after I get the moves... any recommendations there in this area?


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 11, 2010)

Stihl 023 or 025 good entry level saws.
The right hand should be on the throttle/trigger the left hand around the top section of top handle thumb hooked under is best grip.


----------



## The Count (Oct 11, 2010)

today my first cut.
as it turns out, my father (who lives in the same city but in a house with a yard and a garden) bought long ago a no name chainsaw; it looks exactly like stihl but it is not. and he never used it coz it didn`t work (he said). because he bought it from the street, he was not exactly surprised; however it was verry cheap so was no problem.
I looked into the matter and I was able to see that the chamber where it was suposed to be the oil for the chain was clean empty (there was never any oil there)
the story short, I cut some branches (10 cm diameter) but I have killed the chainsaw few times. I thought that was because of the maybe not so powerful engine....but after a while I am wondering: could it be that I have pushed too hard?
can`t wait to try again.
after I get the hang of it I will buy a professional one; maybe Stihl or Husqvarna.
I have my eyes on an 346 XP. Haven`t been to Stihl yet,but I will. Is Stihl beter?
the 023 is the same as 230 ?

What do you think of Stihl 440 or 441 family ?
so far it is my favorite, although I will not use it to its limits,I can`t settle for less....


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 12, 2010)

023 is same as 230 
Some say Husky are great I say Stihl is better. A matter of your choice they are both good. 440 / 441 family saws are quite large and I suspect not an entry level saw for you. Use your unknown one more learn with it with care and try watchin some of the vids attached to this link.

Click on any Video in the lists below to begin watching: 

Chain Saw Safety, Operation & Maintenance 

http://stihldealer.net/videolibrary/OnePlayer.aspx?v=0&vt=0&vb=0&id=0

You may need to repost Chain saw baby steps in the home helper forum area as here your not getting the support from the many at AS who will help.


----------



## The Count (Oct 12, 2010)

I have realized the misplace of my post seconds after posting it. 
I was hoping that one of the mods will move it for I don`t have the power.
thank you man. really. it was helpful.

one more thing;
when I start working with the saw; and when I go deep into the wood, sometime it stops. the on/off switch goes from on to off; is it because I bite more than the power of the saw or is it that the saw doesn`t give enough power and therefore must be repaired ?


----------

